# مساعده بخصوص كيا كرنفال ديزل



## سيد الجمل (10 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاخوه المشرفين الافاضل الاخوه الاعضاء الرجاء التكرم بمانول كيا كرنفال -سيدونا ديزل موديل 2004 carnival -sedona -2004


----------



## سيد الجمل (11 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله تم ايجاد المنوال والحمد لله وهذا هو الرابط الخاص بة 
http://letitbit.net/download/8947.8eda7d7509ba4641702a706cf680/Kia_Carnival_Repair_Manual_1999-2001.rar.html​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم سيد الجمل 
نشكرك علي اهتمامك ، وايثارك ، بوضع رابط الكتاب الفني والذي بالقطع بحثت عنه بجد حتي وجدته ، وقدمت ثمرة بحثك وجهدك لاخوانك المهندسين ،فجزاك الله خيرا وكثّر من أمثالك .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله انك قد وجدته اخى سيد
وفقك الله


----------



## سيد الجمل (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمرور الاخوه المشرفين وكلماتهم الطيبه ونتمنى جميعا الرقى بهذا المنتدى


----------



## عمرو تاون جاز (15 يناير 2011)

عاوزين يا بشمهندس سيد الحصول علي برنامج اوتو داتا بعد اذن سيادتك


----------



## عمرو تاون جاز (15 يناير 2011)

عاوزين يا بشمهندس سيد ويرنج ديجرام الخاص بسيارة لانوس بعد اذنك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 يناير 2011)

عمرو تاون جاز قال:


> عاوزين يا بشمهندس سيد ويرنج ديجرام الخاص بسيارة لانوس بعد اذنك



برنامج اتوداتا 2007 بروابط صاروخية + الكراك .. Autodata 2007 - 3.18

Daewoo lanos service manual


----------



## bamboo (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم هل يمكن وضع ملف الكيا الكرنفال على رابط مباشر لاقوم بتنزيله لاني اجد صعوبة في التنزيل ولكم الاحترام والتقدير ...؟


----------



## سيد الجمل (17 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل لايوجد صعوبه فى التنزيل اضغط على الينك ثم تجد مربعان اضغط على المربع الثانى ثم ياتى مربعان ثانى اضغط ايضا على الثانى وانتظر قليلا ثم ياتى مربع اخر فى نهاية المربع على اليمين تجد عداد انتظر قليلا حتى ينتهى ثم اضغط على داون لود علما بان الملف بالالمانى0


----------



## tegany99 (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم عند محاولة تنزيل الكتالوج ظهرت صور جنسية بدلا من الملف


----------



## tegany99 (25 مايو 2011)

ويا ريت يا اخي لو عندك كتالوج صيانة وقطع غيار لسيارة كيا كرنفال 2005 تدلنا عليه ولكم الشكر 

*يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
المشرف


----------

